# copper sulfate



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I like to use copper sulfate for algae in my 1 acre plus pond. The first question is how much to use and how to use it. I have been using 7 1/2 lbs. I try my best to desolve it and spray it in. Have you ever tryed to desolve copper? It does work great at this amount but hard to get in the pond. any help would be nice. Thanks, Chopper


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Hot water in a 5 gal bucket. Mixing works best with a large mixing bit for a power drill.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

The best way I have found to disburse it is to put it into a burlap sack tied at the top and tie it on a line to my canoe and drag it around the pond for a while. Takes about 20 minutes to dissolve it out but it is a nice way to get it evenly distribute it throughout the pond.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I'll try these ideas. How much would you use for about 1 1/8 acres about 6 feet deep?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I always used the liquid form. This year I tried the crystals. I only used half of the jug which said it treats one acre. It dissolved well in a 2 gal dray tank with warm warm water by shaking. My pond is close to an acre. Apparently the crystal are much stronger concentration! It killed all six of my 30# plus amurs!!(I have had zero weed problems for over 20 years!) Also some LM and cats. Since my pond is aerated 24-7, I treated the whole pond -as I have in the past perhaps 5-6 times. Talked to the fish biologist at DNR. Said only treat ponds one third at a time! Directions said half at a time. Whatever you do, read (and understand) the directions THOROUGHLY! (See my thread above "Bad Luck w/ Pond ")


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2010)

Chopper,
As a chemical applicator, I would recommend for 1.125 ac only treating around 3 ft on a routine basis. If the pond is choked out with algae, then only treat 1/2 the pond at 3 feet deep. A full volume treatment for the entire surface ac. at 3 feet depth is 15 cups or 8.75 pounds. Copper fine is pretty easy to get into solution in warm water.


----------

